# Clen diet. on day 5



## kristi (Feb 27, 2012)

I am brand new to all this stuff. I have played soccer since I was an infint but now that i am no longer playing I have just been working out in the gym and what not.
Since I have always played sports I have a pretty decent diet. However, playing soccer i always had to carb load. 
i know on clen i need to do med carb high protein and i have been doing that; however, i am on day 5 now and havent noticed any difference in my body.
I have done  cardio daily and been lifting as well.
I am doing liquid clen and i know it is legit because of my shakiness and increased sweating.

I am taking .35 right now and since its my first cycle i dont wanna go above .4


My question is what should my daily diet be?
right now it is as follows:
egg whites and 1/4 cup oatmeal with a banana (potassium) in the morning

hydro whey protein shake after workout

lunch small chicken breast with carrots, celary, and almond milk

snacks consist of chex cereal, apple with 2tb of peanut butter

dinner- broccilini and chicken with steamed edamame

any info on anything with clen would be great!


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 27, 2012)

How old are you?


----------



## Shillelagh (Feb 27, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> How old are you?


 

Same question I was going to ask, based on your initial post it would seem you are a little young to be worrying about running clen or anyhting else for that matter....


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 27, 2012)

I would suggest you stop using the clen until you get your act together. Starting clen without knowing exactly what you were doing wasnt very smart. Here is some info:

women generally use 25-120mcg.. the high range will depend on your personal tolerance

the receptors clenbuterol acts upon will eventually down-regualte with continued usage, so cycling 1 week on 1 week off or 2 weeks on 2 weeks off will be necessary to further progress. Users typically start out very low and ramp up every day or every other day as their tolerance allows

Clen can be used for longer than 2 weeks straight if taking ketotifen or benadryl (if you need more info on this, pm me)

Clen will deplete your body of potassium and taurine; therefore, supplementation will be necessary to prevent sides such as cramps. You will also want to increase your water intake as clen acts as a mild diuretic which can further increase cramping

And most importantly.. clen wont do shit if your diet isnt in check

I may be forgetting some important stuff, so i will update if i think of anything


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 27, 2012)

If you know your stuff is real, then its real. I think its your expectations that are off tho. You're not going to see dramatic changes in 5 days. It will supplement your diet & training w/ something like a 10% boost in 'fat burning'. 

I agree that you probably don't need to be messing w/ clen. 

Can you add some detail about your age, current stats & particularly, the purpose of the clen cycle? What are you expecting to result from it?

And can you please clarify your dosing? .3 of what? What is the concentration of your clen -what does it say on the bottle?


----------



## kristi (Feb 27, 2012)

I am 21. I have done my fair share of research of clen guys i am not a complete nub. My boyfriend got me into it. my clen is 200mcg x 60ml. i started at .2 -- .25 --  .25 --.30 --- .35 i am not going over .4 for my first cycle. i am supplimenting with taurine and have highered my intake of pottasium. cramps havent been an issue for me yet. i weigh 130 i am 5'6 and i am an over all healthy girl. my whole life i have had certain areas that im not fond of and working out and playing soccer has never helped me get rid of them. i have done low carb high protein diets before during my off season  but even that with lots of cardio and full body work outs didnt help me which is why i have decided to try clen. 

i am not really expecting to see a huge change or anything like that, i really dont care about losing weight. what i want is to just lean out some. im not over weight and i have worked out forever, now i just want the body that i have always wanted.


----------



## kristi (Feb 27, 2012)

i dont know my body fat % but can hopefully find that out tomorrow at the gym.

and thank you everyone who has responded and is willing to help me out


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 28, 2012)

kristi said:


> I am 21. I have done my fair share of research of clen guys i am not a complete nub. My boyfriend got me into it. my clen is 200mcg x 60ml. i started at .2 -- .25 --  .25 --.30 --- .35 i am not going over .4 for my first cycle. i am supplimenting with taurine and have highered my intake of pottasium. cramps havent been an issue for me yet. i weigh 130 i am 5'6 and i am an over all healthy girl. my whole life i have had certain areas that im not fond of and working out and playing soccer has never helped me get rid of them. i have done low carb high protein diets before during my off season  but even that with lots of cardio and full body work outs didnt help me which is why i have decided to try clen.
> 
> i am not really expecting to see a huge change or anything like that, i really dont care about losing weight. what i want is to just lean out some. im not over weight and i have worked out forever, now i just want the body that i have always wanted.



FWIW do you mind posting your current diet? I'm asking because "low carb / high protein" is often not done correctly - you're either doing a keto diet or you're not, and if you're going low carb you need a refeed at least once / week. I.e. How "low carb" are you going and how long "low carb"? It does matter because it can stall you out pretty quickly. 

The clen is really only going to supplement a solid and performing diet. At your height / weight it sounds like your probably only need some minor tweaks to get past where you typically end up. That often just means a few small changes to the overall program if the macro things you were doing before didn't really make the difference.

For clen or anything else you really need to think in terms of more like 3 weeks to see any sort of change from a single consistent change to your whole program, and think more in terms of 12 weeks to really see change that your body can adapt to. For comparison, I can gain and drop 8 lbs of water weight in a period of 5 days, so its way to short a period of time to draw any conclusions at all.


----------



## kristi (Feb 28, 2012)

alright thats good to know thank you. i posted my diet in the initial post. i mean it slightly changes daily but i am basicaly just not adding any extra carbs. staying away from bread and pastas and really starchy things. i dont drink so cutting out alcohol is no problem. 

i made this post because i do not know if i am doing my diet correctly and i need help with it.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 1, 2012)

kristi said:


> alright thats good to know thank you. i posted my diet in the initial post. i mean it slightly changes daily but i am basicaly just not adding any extra carbs. staying away from bread and pastas and really starchy things. i dont drink so cutting out alcohol is no problem.
> 
> i made this post because i do not know if i am doing my diet correctly and i need help with it.



Do you mind putting your diet into a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and posting the total calories & macronutrient breakdown (% & grams of protein, fat , carbs).


----------



## kristi (Mar 2, 2012)

My total cal for my average daily food intake is 1,053.9.
123% 79.9g fat
18% 54.2g carbs
229%  114.4g protein


my fat seems high to me, does it look normal?
40g of it come from my protein shakes.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 2, 2012)

kristi said:


> My total cal for my average daily food intake is 1,053.9.
> 123% 79.9g fat
> 18% 54.2g carbs
> 229%  114.4g protein
> ...



Your cals are WAAAAAAY too low. I woudlnt' worry so much about the fat. Your overall cals should be more like 1500 cals for your height & weight. You're eating about what I'd recommend for someone maybe 4'11" / 100 lb. In not eating enough your body is stalling out its metabolism to preserve the energy source (bodyfat) that it can control now.

Here are your rules of thumb to start with:
- calories around 10-15 x your bodywt. 
- total protein to build muscle: 1.5-2x your bodywt
- ratio of carbs / fats - I prefer to vary these, e.g. carb cycle. 

I don't think throwing more thermos on top of that is going to force results you want. Your body is already fighting you because its not getting enough fuel for the results you want.

A simple way to change is just to add another meal. Also a note on 50 g of carbs - its not a lot, but its also not low enough to call it a ketogenic diet. If you're going to go w/ a preference for lower carbs, you need to insert a refeed (carb up) at least once/week, and I'd recommend twice/ week.


----------



## kristi (Mar 3, 2012)

thank you so much that was very helpful! i usually eat an apple and a little bit of peanut butter that i did forget to add into the fitness site, which i know doesnt raise my cals too much but atleast another 100. 
so i need to be getting 1270-1905 cals and 190g protein


when would you suggest doing the refeed for my carbs? lunch time?


----------



## pjreiff (Mar 7, 2012)

FWIW, I agree completely with sassy69 regarding caloric intake and protein.  It may seem counter intuitive to increase calories in order to lean but I've found out the hard way that it works.  I was limiting calories (good calories) in an attempt to lean out but it had the opposite affect.  I almost triple my calories and have dropped over 10% bf within 90 days.


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 7, 2012)

Clen will deplete your body of potassium and taurine; therefore,  supplementation will be necessary to prevent sides such as cramps. You  will also want to increase your water intake as clen acts as a mild  diuretic which can further increase cramping  [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## melvinakshay (Mar 7, 2012)

kristi said:


> My total cal for my average daily food intake is 1,053.9.
> 123% 79.9g fat
> 18% 54.2g carbs
> 229% 114.4g protein
> ...


 
Damn,
Way too low calories, way too much fat !!
This is what I tried and worked well.
1500 cals 200gm Protien 100gm carbs and about 30gm fat. The lower the fat the better.
Supplement clen with 3-5gm Taurine and 300-400mg potassium gluconate. Consume atleast one banana a day.
Less cardio and more weights.


----------



## kristi (Mar 8, 2012)

i have been supplementing taurine and potassium. today is my last day of my first cycle. my bf thinks i look smaller but i only noticed a small change in my upper abdominals. i start my two weeks off tomorrow. 

i agree the fat does seem high to me but it is all poly and mono fats, no sat or trans fats.  i never feel hungry which is why my cals are low, i dont eat when im not hungry. but i have added an extra protein shake and apple with almond butter daily so its upped my cals some. 

i am going to keep my diet the same for the two weeks off and keep up my cardio. also, while im on my off weeks, i am going to do more circuit--crossfit work outs rather than just lifting. 

ive heard about taking benedryl during the off weeks to help the receptors get back to normal, any comments about that??


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 8, 2012)

kristi said:


> thank you so much that was very helpful! i usually eat an apple and a little bit of peanut butter that i did forget to add into the fitness site, which i know doesnt raise my cals too much but atleast another 100.
> so i need to be getting 1270-1905 cals and 190g protein
> 
> 
> when would you suggest doing the refeed for my carbs? lunch time?



If it coincides w/ a heavy leg day that would be nice. 

I'm not clear on your question - your apple & PB isn't a refeed - its not necessarily at a particular meal as much as it is just a consistent day or two every week - e.g. Fri or Sat nite if you want to make it a cheat meal to enjoy w/ friends or if you want to drop your fats down & bump your carbs up like a couple hundred complex carbs at least. I prefer doing it post workout and at night. The reason is the big bump in carbs makes me very lethargic & I just want to go take a nap.


----------



## kristi (Mar 8, 2012)

i wasnt saying that the apple and pb was extra carbs i was simply saying that i forgot to include that in on my total cals. thats all.
and okay thats exactly what i wanted to know thank you.
i assumed as a post workout. thank you very much for all your help


----------



## melvinakshay (Mar 9, 2012)

hmm, clen doesnt work well with a diet like CKD. You need the carbs !!. Then again when you are eating 60+ carbs you arent really in ketosis. All you need is one apple and you are out of ketosis.
High protien Moderate carb and low fat is what you need to be looking for.

For the 2 weeks OFF clen. I would suggest ECA stack (they do target the same receptors). If you are planning a low carb CKD, use yohimbine. It works very well with low carb diets.

For receptor cleaning use ketotifen. Benadryl doesnt do anything, it just makes you sleep better.


Are you monitoring your BP and heart rate ? I had crazy heart rate while on clen.


----------



## sassy69 (May 3, 2012)

hilton said:


> First i advice you to get down to atleast 15% body fat then cycling clen.You have not done any research on clen.If you were you wouldnt even think about using clen.Stop thinking you know everything about clen.



.. Says the guy w/ 6 posts. Relax man. She hasn't posted on here in over a month.


----------



## RockShawn (May 3, 2012)

hilton said:


> First i advice you to get down to atleast 15% body fat then cycling clen.You have not done any research on clen.If you were you wouldnt even think about using clen.Stop thinking you know everything about clen.



Who the f**k is this?  Total ass bag. Posting bullshit in threads. I feel a neg coming on. 
Hey Hilton, take your own advise and stop thinking you know everything. This thread's been dead for a month.


----------

